# Mon IMAC s'éteint !



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2000)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème bien étrange avec mon tout beau tout nouveau IMAC DV 400 raisin. Cela m'est arrivé à deux reprises en une semaine. J'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage de ma machine, elle commence à s'allumer (on entend le Doooong de démarrage...), puis au bout de quelques secondes, avant même que l'écran ne s'allume, l'ordinateur s'éteint. Ensuite, j'ai beau appuyer à nouveau sur le bouton pour le rallumer, rien n'y fait. Alors je débranche la prise du IMAC, je rebranche, et ça remarche. Étrange, non ? Qu'en pensez-vou ? Problème de tension électrique, de conflits avec des logiciels, IMAC bon pour la casse (si jeune...) ? Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2000)

Un petit retour au SAV est conseillé si le problème se répète. Sinon tu peux vérifier la mise en place correcte de la barette mémoire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2000)

Peut-etre pas besion du SAV, si tu as un hub USB branché dessus ta machine retire-le, ca corrige le problème une 9x sur 10. Autrement un problème d'alimentation ou de carte mère peut-etre une hypothèse.

Flo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2000)

C'est vrai, Florent à raison. Avant de le renvoyer en reparation débranche tout tes périph, y compris clavier et souris et allumes avec le bouton devant. Il y a tellement de problèmes avec ces iMac qu'on en oublie le béaba


----------

